# Need help with storage area...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a corner in the basement town "Down Under" that I can use 10'x15' of. Trains will enter and exit along the left wall (the 10') and I have 15' of the rear wall to use. I 1st thought of using some saw horses and building a Wye to turn around with. Then have a siding with lots of switches ($$$$) for storing rolling stock. I was down there tonight and remembered the turn table Golding has in his basement. YES I thought, this would eliminate the need for all those switches! Now I need the design, one that gains access to everything. Come on guys, some of you may already have this or pictures of something similar that can spark my numb mind?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just come up with this idea to build a platform that I can walk around...?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John I had a similar situation at one point and spent days thinking aobut the problem. I had about 14 feet by 24 feet to play with but could not come out any farther into the space I had. Not shown where the track comes thru the wall was the hot water heater and just beyond the turn aorund was the access to the crawl space. My thought was to park complete trains there. That was back when I had shorter trains. That layout would only be for Engines now if i still lived there. I only ever got as far as building the tables. I still have them in storage too.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/wchasr/Tplan8b.bmp

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/wc...%20(1).pdf

The little spur would have gone past the Hot Water Heater and the Space Heater to my work bench for the trains which was a huge executive desk I had gotten from work. I still have the top from that too. Cut down some and the drawer sections are long gone as they did not survive the wetness & flooding of the original basement.

Good luck!

Chas


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

This has helped me decide a turn around loop on the outside of my turn table would be a good idea too. 
thanks!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

With that small a space some larger equipment may not make it around that loop and / or the turntable gets too small. You've got a smaller space than I was working with. Start with the size of your turntable and work out from there and then see if your layout will still fit the space you have. i believe there was a thread recently dealign with just this type of scenario. By the time the turntable and roundhouse was big ehough to fit the locos and such the layout was too big for the area. Was it a thread on Scottychaos soon to be backyard layout? not sure? 

Chas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

John, you dont need help! you need Eaglewings ironcrafts...Dan built a nice 48 inch turntable for me, best investment i ever made........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOO by the way, are those metal rods sticking out of your walls?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, they snap right off. Left from the forms. I left them thinking it would be a great way to suspend track from but I think shelf hangers with tapcons would be best...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

heres a simply way to save $$$$ 









track power use rail. 

or save space


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

isn't there a thread on you maiking this


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

How about one of these. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty's looks much simpler and cheaper


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Marty's system would be more cost effective. And a better use of the sapce. I think A turn Table would waste a lot of space.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

If its veiwable for just Loco's a turntable would be cool, if within the timeframe fo the period being modeled.

If you have more money than (insert rich person) or track power by all means Train-Li.

If you would rather spen money on more rolling stock and loco's, and battery power is your angle Marty's setup is for you.

Realistically you can make Marty's work for track power as well but the train-Li version is plug and play, to a point.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well John if your battery then go for Marty's approach. Yep a bit cheaper but not much. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

how do I find the original build that he posted a while back?


----------

